# Sieht WLAN-Besitzer meine Seiten???



## hannes-neo (1. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich bei jemandem im WLAN-Netz bin und im Internet surfe, sieht der dann irgendwo (PC, Rechnung,...) auf welchen Seiten ich bin/war???


Gruß Hannes


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2009)

er könnte im router das protokoll durchforsten, da steht drin, welches gerät welche seites besucht hat (anhand der mac-adresse der WLAN-karte).


----------



## hannes-neo (1. Mai 2009)

AHA


----------



## x2K (5. Mai 2009)

man kann auch den traffic mitlesen  und dann sogar deine passwörter für icq oder  pop3 aufrufe  aus outlook speichern 
outlook kann ssl  solle man einschalten    
das mal nur am rande um dir angst zu machen  iss aber wahr 
ich hab mir mal den geistlosen müll meines nahbarn  über icq  durchgelesen  er wusste davon und war einverstanden  hab ihm dann gezeigt wie unsicher das ist


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2009)

meinst du jetzt, wenn man im gleichen netzwerk is? also, da isses doch so, dass man sich ein netzwerk doch nicht mit jemandem teilt, dem man nicht vertraut, oder? ^^  oder hatte der ein ungeschützes WLAN? das is ja nochmal ein anderes thema.


----------



## x2K (6. Mai 2009)

ich war bei ihm drin  danach hat er es auch abgesichert 
witzigerweise trifft das schon beschreibene von mir auch  zum teil auf das internet zu 
belibt ist da vidalia  ein programm mit dem man anonym  surfen soll 
es lässt sich aber hervorragend dazu misbrauchen um traffic agzufangen   wie und warum kann und will ich nicht erklären. wichtig ist  nur das man nicht so sorglos mit seinen daten umgehen sollte
anstelle von icq kann man z.b. jabber verwenden das lässt sich mit OTR verschlüsseln  
für outlook kann man ssl einschalten usw.


----------

